# Click-to-Run 2010 wont open after update



## confused4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have had more than 10 cycles of this problem below, with no success in between.

Here is what happens.

First, fyi, I'm in China.

1. I install Office 2010 Starter Click-to-Run
2. After using it for a while, Windows Update gives me 2 related updates, and I install them.
3. No problem yet after those updates.
4. After several days or a week of further usage, I get a popup window saying a Click-to-run update is available for Office Starter and asking me if i would like to download and install it. I click Yes.
5. The next I try to open Word Starter or any Word document file, the Word Starter startup window first shows "Starting....", then hangs forever on "Processing...." and never actually starts the program, even after waiting a very long time. At the same time, there is always this popup message at the bottom of my screen saying "Microsoft Office is downloading the required feature" (please see screen shot below), accompanied by large amounts of unknown data downloading to my computer:










Then I have to uninstall everything and install Word Starter again. And then the whole cycle starts over again.

Can someone let me know or give me an educated guess as to what the problem may be? Is it possible that the Click-to-Run update popup window in Step 4 above is a bogus one, even though I always get it at some point after re-installing Office Starter?

Any ideas/ guesses would be welcome. This is driving me crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See this Microsoft explanation: Learn more about Office Click-to-Run - Office Starter - Office.com


----------

